# fehlende seitenleiste für metadaten in f-spot

## backus

ich vermisse die seitenleiste für die anzeige von foto-metadaten. an den use flags sollte es nicht liegen, f-spot hat so gut wie gar keine. weiß jemand warum diese funktion fehlt?

f-spot-0.8.2

----------

## backus

hat keiner eine idee oder kann mal evtl schnell nachschaueb, obs bei ihm geht?

evtl hat jemand nen ebuild einer älteren version, damit ich testen kann?

----------

